# 

## moryaha

,,!          2012         ? -    ?

----------

2-,   ,

----------


## moryaha

99,1 ,  ""  ?

----------

?
   ,

----------


## moryaha

?!

----------

> ?!


,

----------


## mari29

> ?
>    ,


       2012 ,       ,     ,   ,,,    ,      2013 ,     ? ,,  -3 .,   ?

----------

> ,


   ,         7 .      4  2011 . N -4-3/10764         .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   !

----------

> 4  2011 . N -4-3/10764


   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


        .

----------

> .


        ,       , ..   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    ,  ,       **   , ..     .   ,        -   .

----------

> ,  ,       **   ,


    ,           .


> ..     .


    , ,  ,          .

----------


## saigak

**,     ?          ,    - ,    .

----------

> **,     ?          ,    - ,    .


            ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> 


,     .            ,       ..      .

----------

> ,     .


 ?    "   "      ,       ?


> ,


   !


> ..


  ,          , :


> .


   ,    ,       .          ,    .

----------


## 1977

- ,     (   ,  ),    ,          ,  ,    2 .   - , .

----------


## saigak

> ,


.  -      .      .           ,   ,     ,       .      . :Wink:

----------

> -      .


 .


> .


    ,        .              ?


> ,   ,     ,       .


        .        , :


> .


?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.         ,      (      )         ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


         .  .      ,     /     ,    .

----------

> .         ,      (      )         ,     .


?         ?

----------

> ,     /     ,    .


  ,      ? ,    .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


          .                 -      .

----------

> .                 -      .


         ,       .    -      ... "  !" ()

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,         !  ,     , / (--)     ?                  ,    .           .  ...

----------


## saigak

> ,     , / (--)     ?


    ? :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ""   ""?   :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ""?


     ! :Smilie: 




> ""


.  ....

----------

